# Big Bang Theory "The Scavanger Vortex". OAD 10/03/13



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Light Switch Rave!

"The Cheat is Grounded!"










I like the fact that they're actually driving around Pasadena.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

[geek]
I got the 2*14 (silicon) but I'm not comic book conversant enough to get the rest of the clue.
[/geek]

How did Penny figure it out?

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Ichima Sushi is a regular hangout of mine (the restaurant visible through the rear window when Sheldon/Penny stopped at 300). It wasn't the lat/long of the clue, which was about a mile away at the corner of Mountain View and Lotus. I lived about a mile away from the clue location (lat/long) slightly to the West of Ichima 4 years ago. I could walk to Ichima.

Where Penny/Sheldon stopped is in the Hastings Ranch complex. Lots of restaurants department stores and a Ralphs.

--Carlos V.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I entered the coordinates into http://www.latlong.net/Show-Latitude-Longitude.html and it dropped the marker smack dab in the middle of the bowling alley.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

busyba said:


> I entered the coordinates into http://www.latlong.net/Show-Latitude-Longitude.html and it dropped the marker smack dab in the middle of the bowling alley.
> 
> View attachment 19664


You're right. It looks like I typoed 34.15 to 34.14.

--Carlos "sue me. I was (am) drunk" V.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Unbeliever said:


> How did Penny figure it out?
> 
> --Carlos V.


The clue was under a Rolling Stones poster. The clue "no stone unturned" was not referring to one of the rocks. Penny recognized the Stones poster while Sheldon did not.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Unbeliever said:


> Light Switch Rave!
> 
> "The Cheat is Grounded!"
> 
> ...


ah, strongbad

The System Is Down- Strongbad


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Loved the mixing of couples. Penny got the Comic Store Puzzle, the Rolling Stones and Sheldon's spot. 

Great episode!!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

The Neil Diamond joke got played about four times longer than it was amusing, but I loved seeing this side of Bernadette played out. The clues seemed pretty well done. Even with the "everyone wins" thing, Raj deserved some plaudits.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Hunter Green said:


> The Neil Diamond joke got played about four times longer than it was amusing, but I loved seeing this side of Bernadette played out.


Bernadette wasn't involved with the Neil Diamond joke. Did you mean Amy?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> The Neil Diamond joke got played about four times longer than it was amusing


All I could think about was how they must have spent a ton of money clearing the rights for all those songs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> All I could think about was how they must have spent a ton of money clearing the rights for all those songs.


Or diamond wanted his music played because he is selling music again. He has been everywhere in the last year.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

This is the 2nd time they've written about the attraction between Amy and Howard. (The first being Amy and Berny in the bar, picking the guy matching each other's SO.)

I wonder if they are getting somewhere with this?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> All I could think about was how they must have spent a ton of money clearing the rights for all those songs.





TonyD79 said:


> Or diamond wanted his music played because he is selling music again. He has been everywhere in the last year.


Yeah, for moments like this I don't think they pick a dream artist and then pay what it takes; I think they look for somebody who, for whatever reason, is gonna be cheap.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Loved this one. Howard and Amy in the car were good, it showed them finding something they had in common and they were having fun. Having fun was the whole point of the game.

The Penny/Sheldon team would have been unstoppable if she could have reined in his OCD a little.

I expected the easy joke about climbing the rope in gym class when Leonard was in the elevator shaft.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

jamesl said:


> ah, strongbad
> 
> The System Is Down- Strongbad







"We installed that light switch so you can turn the light on and off, not so you can throw light switch raves. Now lets go break open that glowstick and dump it in Homestar's Mountain Dew. I hear they have to pump your stomach for that stuff."

--Carlos "The e-mail, the e-mail, what! what? The e-mail" V.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Loved the mixing of couples. Penny got the Comic Store Puzzle, the Rolling Stones and Sheldon's spot.


I was highly amused that in two of the three teams, the girls recognized the comic book store picture first.



Hunter Green said:


> The Neil Diamond joke got played about four times longer than it was amusing


No it didn't. 

I laughed every time.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

dtle said:


> This is the 2nd time they've written about the attraction between Amy and Howard. (The first being Amy and Berny in the bar, picking the guy matching each other's SO.)
> 
> I wonder if they are getting somewhere with this?


I didn't really see this as an "attraction" just 2 people that found something they had in common that made them more like "friends" instead of "friends of friends"


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

zordude said:


> I didn't really see this as an "attraction" just 2 people that found something they had in common that made them more like "friends" instead of "friends of friends"


That's what I saw as well. I can't see Howard trading in Bernadette for Amy in any situation.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

So, am I the only one that noticed that if you move the decimal the latitude was (almost) PI? 3.141516 and the lat was 34.1516. They lost the first 1, and moved the decimal, but it struck me immediately that they were going for a pi reference.

I can't figure out what 118.0767 is supposed to represent, though.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Ereth said:


> So, am I the only one that noticed that if you move the decimal the latitude was (almost) PI? 3.141516 and the lat was 34.1516. They lost the first 1, and moved the decimal, but it struck me immediately that they were going for a pi reference.
> 
> I can't figure out what 118.0767 is supposed to represent, though.


Longitude.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Ereth said:


> So, am I the only one that noticed that if you move the decimal the latitude was (almost) PI? 3.141516 and the lat was 34.1516. They lost the first 1, and moved the decimal, but it struck me immediately that they were going for a pi reference.
> 
> I can't figure out what 118.0767 is supposed to represent, though.


They are actually the exact coordinates of a bowling alley in Pasadena, not a pi reference. It was mentioned above.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> I entered the coordinates into http://www.latlong.net/Show-Latitude-Longitude.html and it dropped the marker smack dab in the middle of the bowling alley.
> 
> View attachment 19664


I'm curious, why use that website when you can just type "+34.1516 -118.0767" into Google Maps?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I'm curious, why use that website when you can just type "+34.1516 -118.0767" into Google Maps?


Because I didn't realize you could do that. 

I did first try "lat:+34.1516 long:-118.0767" in google maps, and that didn't work, so I went googling for a lat/long translator.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ereth said:


> So, am I the only one that noticed that if you move the decimal the latitude was (almost) PI? 3.141516 and the lat was 34.1516. They lost the first 1, and moved the decimal, but it struck me immediately that they were going for a pi reference.
> 
> I can't figure out what 118.0767 is supposed to represent, though.


My immediate initial thought upon just the first glance at the numbers _was_, "Pi?", but then I quickly saw that the number only bore a passing similarity to it, and then I realized it was lat/long.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Azlen said:


> They are actually the exact coordinates of a bowling alley in Pasadena, not a pi reference. It was mentioned above.


Yep, just a coincidence.

And if they'd tried to manipulate the value to really be a pi reference, like making it 31.4159 (N) that would put the coordinates well out to sea off the Baja Peninsula's Pacific coast (just a bit south of Ensenada - according to google maps)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> And if they'd tried to manipulate the value to really be a pi reference, like making it 31.4159 (N) that would put the coordinates well out to sea off the Baja Peninsula's Pacific coast (just a bit south of Ensenada - according to google maps)


That _would_ make for a really interesting scavenger hunt though...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

busyba said:


> That _would_ make for a really interesting scavenger hunt though...


Scuba gear and the girls in swimsuits?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yep, just a coincidence.
> 
> And if they'd tried to manipulate the value to really be a pi reference, like making it 31.4159 (N) that would put the coordinates well out to sea off the Baja Peninsula's Pacific coast (just a bit south of Ensenada - according to google maps)


Which is why I assumed they dropped the first 1.

Sure, it's not really pi, but I was thinking it might be a bit of an easter egg in that they started with values close to math numbers and then looked to see which combinations of them line up with some place they could reasonably go.

It would be a geeky thing to do.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> [geek]
> I got the 2*14 (silicon) but I'm not comic book conversant enough to get the rest of the clue.
> [/geek]
> 
> ...


I got the Element Lad reference (N and He were big give-aways, as well as future-bound or however they put it), but it didn't occur to me to multiply the atomic numbers to get to silicon. So I got the comic book part, but not the science part. We should have been on a team!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> I was highly amused that in two of the three teams, the girls recognized the comic book store picture first.
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> I laughed every time.


Yes, it was. I stopped laughing midway through the first time...:down:

But, otherwise, an EXCELLENT episode...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Yes, it was. I stopped laughing midway through the first time...:down: But, otherwise, and EXCELLENT episode...


I am still laughing today. So are my friends at work.

Cherry, cherry.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Which is why I assumed they dropped the first 1.
> 
> Sure, it's not really pi, but I was thinking it might be a bit of an easter egg in that they started with values close to math numbers and then looked to see which combinations of them line up with some place they could reasonably go.
> 
> It would be a geeky thing to do.


It would, but personally I'm still leaning toward pure coincidence.

They could have made it more pi "like" without putting it all the way out to sea. Tweaking it from 34.1516 to 34.1592 would be 'closer' to pi (~ 3.1415926535) and only would have moved the location into some houses about a 1/2 mile south (by road) of the bowling alley.

<shrug> Unless the producers say something I guess we'll never know for sure.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ereth said:


> So, am I the only one that noticed that if you move the decimal the latitude was (almost) PI? 3.141516 and the lat was 34.1516. They lost the first 1, and moved the decimal, but it struck me immediately that they were going for a pi reference.


I didn't rewind and check it (was watching at a group at a friend's house), but I DID notice that it seemed awfully like pi.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Um....that was a treasure hunt, not a scavenger hunt!!!

In a scavenger hunt, you get a list of items and try to collect as many as possible by whatever means necessary.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Polcamilla said:


> Um....that was a treasure hunt, not a scavenger hunt!!!
> 
> In a scavenger hunt, you get a list of items and try to collect as many as possible by whatever means necessary.


Them on a scavenger hunt would have been funny too...but you are right.

I was thinking Amazing Race.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Bernadette wasn't involved with the Neil Diamond joke. Did you mean Amy?


No, those were two separate clauses.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I loved this episode. The team pairings were perfect. Raj was great. I love seeing more Raj, especially now that he can talk around hot women.

Loved the Neil Diamond bit. Loved the b!tchy Bernadette bit (poor Leonard - as usual). Loved how Penny was getting the clues before Sheldon.

Loved the whole college vs college bits. All in all, IMO, an excellent episode.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Was a fun episode. Love Sheldon presoaking his shirts....


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I wonder how Penny feels when all of her friends decide to get together for dinner while she has to work.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Kablemodem said:


> I wonder how Penny feels when all of her friends decide to get together for dinner while she has to work.


I hope they tip big!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

When you work in the the food business, you may not like it, but you get used to it....been there, done that...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

And it isn't like them going out is a new thing they have a routine and I'm assuming the girls are just tagging along now.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Did anybody think Penny looked a little different? I'm not the most observant guy, so I can't really put my finger on what the difference. I don't know if it was hair style or weight change, but something looked different to me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

midas said:


> Did anybody think Penny looked a little different? I'm not the most observant guy, so I can't really put my finger on what the difference. I don't know if it was hair style or weight change, but something looked different to me.


She was sober?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

eddyj said:


> She was sober?


Well we all know that's not possible.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

She went to prison on her felony conviction, and the experience changed her?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She went to prison on her felony conviction, and the experience changed her?


Now THAT could be a spinoff series....


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

She probably just changed her hair color again. Last season, she had dark lights and her hair was darker. It was jarring the first time I saw it. I didn't like it as much.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> No it didn't.
> 
> I laughed every time.


I'm with you, I laughed every time.

I loved everything about this ep.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

midas said:


> Did anybody think Penny looked a little different? I'm not the most observant guy, so I can't really put my finger on what the difference. I don't know if it was hair style or weight change, but something looked different to me.


She's engaged now, so maybe she looks less available.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Great episode. One of the funniest of the series. My wife, who's not a fan, even loved it (Full disclosure, she's a HUGE Neil Diamond fan, so maybe that's why!). Boy you are all REALLY geeks . I thought a whole lot less about the clues and more about the interaction between the teammates which were classic. I think they picked the right matchups (although matching Sheldon with Penny, was an obvious choice...and you knew Penny would wind up topping Sheldon). Penny trying to get Sheldon to stop finishing the puzzle was awesome!! Bernie screaming at Leonard was really funny too.

And I never thought of Princeton as a lower case school compared to other Ivy League or high tech schools. I thought that was great.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> And I never thought of Princeton as a lower case school compared to other Ivy League or high tech schools.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Do we know where Sheldon went to school? CalTech?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Do we know where Sheldon went to school? CalTech?


I had the same question. All I can find is that he went to Heidelberg for graduate work and that he went to college very young.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wondered the same thing about Sheldon's alma mater. I'm guessing they've never told us and they never will, so they can keep up the illusion of it being somewhere very elite. If they actually name a school, then people will start comparing it to other real schools.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I always assumed CalTech, since he makes fun of MIT, which is one of the many things that CalTech grads get wrong.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I thought the Neil Diamond stuff was funny! My wife & I are big fans. I grew up listening to Neil thanks to my parents and have seen him in concert twice as an adult. We sang along to all those scenes!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

eddyj said:


> I always assumed CalTech, since he makes fun of MIT, which is one of the many things that CalTech grads get wrong.


Funny, cos I just went through this when I met Thad Starner in London the other day!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I doubt Sheldon is impressed by even the schools he attended and he just viewed passing through them simply as necessary motions to go through so that his own genius could be adequately recognized.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markz said:


> I thought the Neil Diamond stuff was funny! My wife & I are big fans. I grew up listening to Neil thanks to my parents and have seen him in concert twice as an adult. We sang along to all those scenes!


...and thus, my hatred for those parts of this show...cannot stand Neil Diamond...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I am still laughing today. So are my friends at work.
> 
> Cherry, cherry.





Bierboy said:


> ...and thus, my hatred for those parts of this show...cannot stand Neil Diamond...


Different strokes. Kinda like how some people identify with the sci-fi geek parts of the show, some with the science part, and some with the comic book parts.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markz said:


> Different strokes. Kinda like how some people identify with the sci-fi geek parts of the show, some with the science part, and some with the comic book parts.


Or both.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

markz said:


> Different strokes. Kinda like how some people identify with the sci-fi geek parts of the show, some with the science part, and some with the comic book parts.


Excellent observation. Personally, I'm not geeky in any of those ways at all and am still a super-fan. I'm pretty sure that as a female in my late 50s, I'm nowhere near their targeted market. Yet - the show works for me and I consider it one of the very top sitcoms now and for the last decade.

That's just an extension of what is cool about this show. You don't even need to be into video games, or sci-fi, or comic books. I'm about as far as it gets from any of those. But that doesn't take anything away from the show for me.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Excellent observation. Personally, I'm not geeky in any of those ways at all and am still a super-fan. I'm pretty sure that as a female in my late 50s, I'm nowhere near their targeted market. Yet - the show works for me and I consider it one of the very top sitcoms now and for the last decade.
> 
> That's just an extension of what is cool about this show. You don't even need to be into video games, or sci-fi, or comic books. I'm about as far as it gets from any of those. But that doesn't take anything away from the show for me.


Funny you should mention your demographic. BBT of all shows seems to appeal to people in all different demographics. I am surprised every time I talk to someone else that watches BBT. I have friends in their 70's that watch it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What does age have to do with it?

Do people think that passing 50 (or 60, or 70) flips some switch, after which you no longer like comic books or science fiction, or remember what it was like to be in graduate school?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> 
> Do people think that passing 50 (or 60, or 70) flips some switch, after which you no longer like comic books or science fiction, or remember what it was like to be in graduate school?


I am talking about age in regards to the demographic that shows are aimed at for advertising purposes. Obviously age has nothing to do with liking comic books, science fiction, etc. But I doubt that BBT was aimed at the 50 (or 60, or 70) year olds. Whenever the ratings of a show are announced, age has very much to do with what matters to the network.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> ...and thus, my hatred for those parts of this show...cannot stand Neil Diamond...


I can't either, but I thought it was funny, in that context.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> What does age have to do with it? Do people think that passing 50 (or 60, or 70) flips some switch, after which you no longer like comic books or science fiction, or remember what it was like to be in graduate school?


They had invented grad schools back then?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> They had invented grad schools back then?


All the old geezers older than me invented the Internet. 

And the old geezers older than them invented computers before that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> What does age have to do with it?
> 
> Do people think that passing 50 (or 60, or 70) flips some switch, after which you no longer like comic books or science fiction, or remember what it was like to be in graduate school?


No, the switch for comic books usually flips a lot earlier than 50, 60 or 70.

My siblings are in their late 60s and early 70s. They did not grow up with comic books as much as I did (mid 50s). There is a difference in ages. If you were growing up in the 1950s, comic books were pretty scarce. Not until the Silver Age in the 1960s did comics become the norm again. So, yes, age does play into it.

As for forgetting graduate school, there was a point I was going to make about age and memory, but I forgot what it was....


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> No, the switch for comic books usually flips a lot earlier than 50, 60 or 70.
> 
> My siblings are in their late 60s and early 70s. They did not grow up with comic books as much as I did (mid 50s). There is a difference in ages. If you were growing up in the 1950s, comic books were pretty scarce. Not until the Silver Age in the 1960s did comics become the norm again. So, yes, age does play into it.


So I shouldn't read _Bone_ or _Herobear and the Kid_, or watch _Reboot!_ because I'm too old for comics?

[Guardian Bob] I don't think so! [/Guardian Bob]


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> So I shouldn't read Bone or Herobear and the Kid, or watch Reboot! because I'm too old for comics? [Guardian Bob] I don't think so! [/Guardian Bob]


Not everything is about you. Demographics talk about the aggregate not the individual.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

markz said:


> I am talking about age in regards to the demographic that shows are aimed at for advertising purposes. Obviously age has nothing to do with liking comic books, science fiction, etc. But I doubt that BBT was aimed at the 50 (or 60, or 70) year olds. Whenever the ratings of a show are announced, age has very much to do with what matters to the network.


My mom is 72. She has never gone past high school or read a comic book and is probably the least "geeky" person on the face of the earth. This, however, is her favorite show on television and she laughs out loud harder than I've ever seen her in her life. It's great to watch her.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Not everything is about you. Demographics talk about the aggregate not the individual.


I don't care about what demo the show was aimed at; I suspect many shows that were "aimed at people in their 50s/60s/70s" would bore me.

I was replying to the comment where markz said:



markz said:


> I am surprised every time I talk to someone else that watches BBT. I have friends in their 70's that watch it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> I don't care about what demo the show was aimed at; I suspect many shows that were "aimed at people in their 50s/60s/70s" would bore me.


I don't think that much advertising is aimed at that demo anyway.

Old people are viewed by advertisers as set in their ways as far as brand loyalty and not open to trying new products.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> My mom is 72. She has never gone past high school or read a comic book and is probably the least "geeky" person on the face of the earth. This, however, is her favorite show on television and she laughs out loud harder than I've ever seen her in her life. It's great to watch her.


That's the beauty of this show. For geeks, they can laugh with the geeky characters like Sheldon, Leonard, et al. For non-geeks they can laugh AT those characters and with Penny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I don't care about what demo the show was aimed at; I suspect many shows that were "aimed at people in their 50s/60s/70s" would bore me. I was replying to the comment where markz said:


 And that was about what the demo of the show is. The comment was about how diverse the audience is.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> And that was about what the demo of the show is. The comment was about how diverse the audience is.


If the show is good, the audience will be diverse. I don't see why this should be a surprise.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> If the show is good, the audience will be diverse. I don't see why this should be a surprise.


 But it is. Good shows don't always have diverse audiences. BBT has a broader appeal than most shows I know. I am never surprised if I talk to someone and they don't watch Game of Thrones or Grimm or the shows folks around here think are good (Mad Men or Breaking Bad). I hardly ever find someone who doesn't watch BBT.

And that is even more impressive since the show is very much about geek humor.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> I don't think that much advertising is aimed at that demo anyway.
> 
> Old people are viewed by advertisers as set in their ways as far as brand loyalty and not open to trying new products.


I'm curious to see how much that changes in the coming years. 
The oldest Gen Xers are approaching the high end of the preferred rating demo, if not already past it. I guess only time will tell if their post 50 behavior mirrors the behavior of their parents.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I'm curious to see how much that changes in the coming years.
> The oldest Gen Xers are approaching the high end of the preferred rating demo, if not already past it. I guess only time will tell if their post 50 behavior mirrors the behavior of their parents.


I've been saying that about the baby boomers too (I'm at the tail end of the baby boomers). My opinion is that the baby boomers are nothing like the previous older generation, who were parents in the 50s and 60s and grew up in the 30s and 40s. Those who grew up in the 50s and 60s have been conditioned to learn about new products via TV. It's our go to source for information about what's new and exciting. I think as a group we are less resistant to change, especially as we get older and need new products. Are the younger demos still going to the movies like we did when there was ONLY movies and TV? Or are they just using "new" media? I get that the prevailing thought is that it's harder to sell to those younger demos. But the problem is, those younger demos aren't as interested in advertising based TV as much as the older demos. So it gets to be like selling sun tan lotion in the Antarctic. You're selling to an audience that is just not interested in what you are selling. Maybe CBS knows something, as so much of their schedule is pointed at the post baby boomers, who are the most likely to watch network TV.

I think they ought to open up the prime demo from 18-65.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> ...and thus, my hatred for those parts of this show...cannot stand Neil Diamond...


Are you Pennied?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

marksman said:


> Are you Pennied?


How much Pennying does it take to reach felony status?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> But it is. Good shows don't always have diverse audiences. BBT has a broader appeal than most shows I know. I am never surprised if I talk to someone and they don't watch Game of Thrones or Grimm or the shows folks around here think are good (Mad Men or Breaking Bad). I hardly ever find someone who doesn't watch BBT.
> 
> And that is even more impressive since the show is very much about geek humor.


I think Steveknj is on to something. The one thing he didn't pick up on is that when the late baby boomers were kids, families watched TV together. There were variety shows. And we watched things like Warner Brothers cartoons that were designed to appeal to both kids and adults.

My cohort may be more tolerant of watching shows that are not specifically targeted to our specific age group.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> My mom is 72. She has never gone past high school or read a comic book and is probably the least "geeky" person on the face of the earth. This, however, is her favorite show on television and she laughs out loud harder than I've ever seen her in her life. It's great to watch her.


My Dad's girlfriend is 62, and the same with her. She LOVES BBT.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> *I think Steveknj is on to something.* The one thing he didn't pick up on is that when the late baby boomers were kids, families watched TV together. There were variety shows. And we watched things like Warner Brothers cartoons that were designed to appeal to both kids and adults.
> 
> My cohort may be more tolerant of watching shows that are not specifically targeted to our specific age group.


This might be my new signature 

I find it interesting that most probably the creative types at ad agencies are probably post baby boomers, so I wonder if it's the senior execs who are sticking with the old model. Anyway, you have a great point. I'm a late baby boomer (I guess I would be considered that, born in 1960) and yes we did watch a lot of TV together, mostly because we had ONE color TV in the house, but by the time we were able to decide what to watch on TV ourselves my sister and I had our own. My parents were always partial to the traditional dramas (such as CBS shows these days) while I was always a sitcom guy and quirky dramas when I got a bit older.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Azlen said:


> They are actually the exact coordinates of a bowling alley in Pasadena, not a pi reference. It was mentioned above.


Wow, this episode went out of date fast (not its fault).

This month, 300 changed its name to "Bowlmor Lanes".

Yes, it's missing an 'e'. That wasn't a typo.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> Wow, this episode went out of date fast (not its fault).
> 
> This month, 300 changed its name to "Bowlmor Lanes".
> 
> ...


You get a turky if you bowl three striks in a row.


----------

